# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 2960g

## Cycleman

Παιδια καλησπερα

Εχω παρει.ενα switcher cisco 2965g.....δεν το ηξερα οτι θελει τρομερες γνωσεις.

Οπως και να χει για καλη μου τυχη δουλευει κομπλε χωρις να κανω καμια ρυθμιση. Το μονο θεμα που εχω ειναι οτι μια συσκευη hifi streaming δεν την βλεπει.δλδ ανοιγω το fing και δεν την βλεπω.

Εχει καποιος την ορεξη και την καλοσυνη να με βοηθησει διοτι δεν ειμαι να μπαινω σε αλλα εξοδα.

Ευχαριστω.

----------

